# Smoke on the Beach Info, including payouts



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2008)

Download the original attachment













AWARDS

August 29 – 30, 2008 



CHAMPIONSHIP 


GRAND CHAMPION         $3,000 


2ND PLACE    1,000 


3RD PLACE       500 


CATEGORIES (3 Categories - Whole Hog/Butts ◦ Ribs ◦ Chicken) 


1st Place     $ 1,000  6th Place     Gift Package

2nd Place    500  7th Place      Gift Package

3rd Place    400  8th Place      Gift Package

4th Place    300  9th Place     Gift Package

5th Place    200  10th Place    Gift Package 


        ANYTHING BUTT            SAUCE        DESSERT 


      1st Place $1,000  1st Place $200   1st Place $200

      2nd Place      500  2nd Place   100   2nd Place   100

      3rd Place      100  3rd Place      Ribbon   3rd Place       Ribbon 




The Smoke on the Beach BBQ Festival, in conjunction with the Beach Boogie & BBQ Festival, is sanctioned by the SC BBQ Association.  This event is also the Official Barbeque Championship in South Carolina.  Judging starts on Saturday morning, August 30, 2008, using the blind judging technique.  The contest consists of three categories which are required entry in order to qualify for the Grand Championship award.

CATEGORIES 


WHOLE HOG OR BUTTS • RIBS • CHICKEN 


Whole Hogs and butts will be supplied to those competing in that category.  Contestants must provide their own ribs and chicken for judging.  All entries must be prepared on site. 


The Anything Butt contest is held on Friday.  Entries may include any item other than pork, and they must be prepared on site.  No desserts will be allowed in the Anything Butt category.  Separate categories for sauce and desserts will also be judged.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2008)

Just heard that 60 teams are already in, including Myron.
Apparently Myron is going to cook Myrtle Friday into
Saturday, and then head south to cook Sat into Sunday
in a KCBS contest near Charleston.

there's also a rumor going around that the Myrtle Beach
Chamber of Commerce paid  Myrons entry fee.


----------

